# Website Upgrade



## Gizmo (5/9/14)

Massive website upgrade today. It will be down from now till around 1PM. If you have any queries please call us on 011 465 1378

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Best of luck @Gizmo !


----------



## rvdwesth (5/9/14)

Lekker


----------



## Nightfearz (5/9/14)

sterkte... glad the website and forum don't run on the same infrastructure


----------



## Gizmo (5/9/14)

Upgrade complete, got a few minor things I need to go over. and more banners ( @Rob Fisher ) I heard you loud and clear

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/9/14)

Looks to me @Gizmo is into the same stuff we are @Nightfearz


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Upgrade complete, got a few minor things I need to go over. and more banners ( @Rob Fisher ) I heard you loud and clear


 
And it's looking awesome! Much better! Sales should increase big time!


----------



## Raslin (5/9/14)

Looking great. Well done


----------



## Gizmo (14/9/14)

I have done even further upgrades:


Brand integration 100% complete
Sold Out overlay working properly
Category View Best sellers and Just landed per category
Text Improvements
Quick View better placement
Mobile Website Speed improvements
Yotpo Integration Upgrade
Many more smaller improvements
Google Rich Snippet Integration
Speed improvements
Automatic Similar products detection on product page
Cart page best seller's marketing
To be fixed: Blog page

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/9/14)

Well done @Gizmo


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Nicely done @Gizmo  and thank you for all the efforts to make this forum awesome


----------



## Wesley (29/9/14)

Hi @Stroodlepuff 

I seem to be having some issues with the interactivity of your site - non of the drop down options seem to be working and I cannot change the pictures on items with more than one pic.

Is this a known issue or could it be my browser? I am using Internet Explorer 10 (don't laugh, it's my work computer)


----------



## Wesley (29/9/14)

I also cannot change the nic strength on any liquids...


----------

